
Ask HN: What happened to Express.js? - MehdiHK
I just noticed that the last commit on Express repo was at least 3 months ago. That is very unlikely for a project like this.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;strongloop&#x2F;express&#x2F;branches&#x2F;active<p>What&#x27;s happening here? Anyone has any clue?
======
keitmo
I can't explain the lack of repo activity, but Strongloop did publish an
Express 5 article recently: [https://strongloop.com/strongblog/moving-toward-
express-5/](https://strongloop.com/strongblog/moving-toward-express-5/)

~~~
pesfandiar
Has anyone used the LoopBack framework?

~~~
twunde
I used v1 a while back for a toy project. It seemed focused on building rest
apis, and had some nice tooling surrounding that. If you're doing anything
else, you may want to look at other frameworks thou

------
swang
My guess is that that repo is only for actual releases of express. Everything
else is offloaded to npm modules under the expressjs organization, and those
have been updated pretty recently.

------
cleverjake
I would guess a fair amount of their effort is being spent on their new
project, koa - [https://github.com/koajs/koa](https://github.com/koajs/koa)

~~~
MehdiHK
Koa is not "their" new project. I mean, yes, TJ Holowaychuk started both, but
he has abandoned Express and Strongloop bought it. They are the current
maintainer now, which was again acquired by IBM pretty recently.

------
xdinomode
Dunno but its the best framework I've ever used. Looking at you rails.

------
arisAlexis
yes they are probably working in-house for a release in a more company like
fashion. I expect express 5 to be a big release coinciding with node's support
all es6 features

~~~
MehdiHK
That's not how an open source project works.

~~~
ksherlock
Cathedral and the Bazaar.

[http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/cathedral-
bazaar/](http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/cathedral-bazaar/)

The essay contrasts two different free software development models:

The Cathedral model, in which source code is available with each software
release, but code developed between releases is restricted to an exclusive
group of software developers. GNU Emacs and GCC were presented as examples.

The Bazaar model, in which the code is developed over the Internet in view of
the public. Raymond credits Linus Torvalds, leader of the Linux kernel
project, as the inventor of this process. Raymond also provides anecdotal
accounts of his own implementation of this model for the Fetchmail project.

